# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Debbies' new man

## Emmerdalian

Anyone have any clues who this may be??

----------


## tammyy2j

She is suppose to make a move on the new character Miles De Souza who is Nicola's step son who arrives to make Nicolaâs life hell and also seen rumours of her and Paddy's cousin Ross but i think he only has eyes for Donna.

----------


## Katy

i'm not sure but its about time she had a new man, i really liked her relationship with Scott.

----------


## yummy_mummy

does any body think that the whole debbie/andy/sarah toryline is over with yet? i keep hopin that debbie will eventually come to her sense and realise that what sarah needs the most is her, not andy's latest squeeze, to be her mother! maybe something could happen to andy, hpfully he could be killed out of it, and katy, being his wife, could try and get custody of little sarah...seeing as she used to call her mum...but when debbie hears of this, she realise that she doesn't want katy bringing up her daughter and also fights to get her back, tis would be a grwat storyline wouldn't it, and maybe jo can be thrown out of the village too cos i don't like the bitch...i better stop before i say something nasty lol

----------


## bakedbean

I think that they might do a whole fight for Sarah storyline, once evreyone discovers the truth about Andy???

----------


## Chloe

> I think that they might do a whole fight for Sarah storyline, once evreyone discovers the truth about Andy???


I was thinking that too - especially with Lisa encouraging Debbie to play a part in Sarah's life. 

Would Jo really be willing to take on Andy's child if he goes to prison ? I think not...more likely to fob her off onto Lisa so she can go out on the pull/nightclubbing and moving on with her own life !

----------

